# sr20de into the 200sx se



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey, sorry if I havent done my homework, but if I were to drop a sr20de into my 95 200sx se, what kind of times would I be looking at. I know that it depends on weather, road conditions, rider, etc. But if some people have a similiar setup, what are their 0-60 times, top speed, etc. 

With that in mind, what would I be looking at if the engine is turbocharged running at 6 psi? What kind of cars could I be keeping up with, and how would this setup compare to a turbocharged integra gsr? Would I even stand a mere chance against staying close to the gsr (1/4 mile)


FWD Sr20DET Nissan BlueBird Motors are in sotck. 
205hp @ 10psi 
Max Stock Boost 16psi = 280hp
Most Engines have about 25,000 Kilometers. Includes:
Engine, Trans, ECU & Wiring Harness.
Price: 2,500


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

where you find that info on the BB i wanted to the swap that comes with everything that would need give or take a few items... i just want to know where you get that price form sounds reasonable


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you might get better answers if I move this somewhere else.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Engine Prices*



NiN_00 said:


> *where you find that info on the BB i wanted to the swap that comes with everything that would need give or take a few items... i just want to know where you get that price form sounds reasonable *


Take a look at the classifieds on SR20DE.net. $2,500 sounds kinda high for a BB engine - I can get the entire front clip from a GTi-R for that much or a little more. That way I get the big brake upgrade & engine swap in one package.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I think $2000 would be an okay price for a good condition SR20DET BB. You'll be looking at $3,500 for a SR20DET BB, ECU, Wiring harness, SR20 5spd transmission, Axles, Clutch pedal, Master & slave cylinders, and the whole works to go from an automatic to manual. www.highperformanceonline.com was talking to me about all the stuff that was needed. It gets pretty pricey if you have an automatic. ( I love automatics but I hate the prices )


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

well, if you dropped a sr engine into your 200sx se, youd be spending a whole lot more money and time than you think you would. sell your car, buy an se-r.


----------

